# Install usb problem



## AngryKoala (Jul 4, 2009)

About 2 seconds after I get past the main menu from the live dvd, the installer freezes.  These are the last 7 lines:

```
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD\
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
```
Then there is nothing.  Any help appreciated, as I would like to try out FreeBSD :e


----------



## AngryKoala (Jul 7, 2009)

Interesting update.  8.0 CURRENT works, but I would want to use 7.2, since I'm coming from Linux and I don't know FreeBSD that well, so I'm still open to suggestions =)


----------



## joel@ (Jul 7, 2009)

AngryKoala: my advice is to stick with 8-CURRENT. 8.0 will hopefully ship within a month or so.

The USB system in 8.0 has been significantly updated and it is unlikely that USB in 7.x will see any greater changes (but patches for problems are of course welcome).


----------



## aragon (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree, stick with 8.0.


----------



## AngryKoala (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, it works now, thanks.  Just as a note, FreeBSD, so far, has been the best OS in terms of documentation and manuals I've ever used.  So many thanks to those who labored on said items, for it was not in vain =)


----------

